# Dominos for Boral



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Has anyone used their Domino with Boral (Tom)? If so what did you use for Dominos?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> Has anyone used their Domino with Boral (Tom)? If so what did you use for Dominos?


Regular Dominos. 

I found Roo Glue worked better than TB. 

Here’s one of 5 videos. You should be able to get to the rest once on my channel.






Tom


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Regular Dominos.
> 
> I found Roo Glue worked better than TB.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

No worries with the wood moving? The assumption is is wont see water if glued fully, but what about other factors?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> Thanks.
> 
> No worries with the wood moving? The assumption is is wont see water if glued fully, but what about other factors?


Boral does not move. 

Tom


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Boral does not move.
> 
> Tom


But the domino is beech. That moves and the boral doesn't.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> But the domino is beech. That moves and the boral doesn't.


Once it is glued in it won’t move, it’s encapsulated. 

Best way to glue a Domino is place glue on a surface (I use waxed paper plates), roll the Domino in the glue, insert into mortise, assemble. If your doing a partial glue up, just dip then then insert.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Another thing, don’t get carried away driving them in, you’ll blow out the Boral. I had one of the guys a couple of weeks ago blow off a plywood face driving Dominos in with to much glue in the mortise.

Tom


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

If your real worried you could use the hardwood dominos. I used plastic biscuits and also beech biscuits with it and have had no issues. We did use poly glue and not titebond wood glue though. I hate poly glue though


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Dan,

Not sure if you know, there are Sipo Dominos for exterior use.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> If your real worried you could use the hardwood dominos. I used plastic biscuits and also beech biscuits with it and have had no issues. We did use poly glue and not titebond wood glue though. I hate poly glue though


Try the Roo Glue. It’s my go to for everything now. 

Tom


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Try the Roo Glue. It’s my go to for everything now.
> 
> Tom


The melamine glue?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Only reason I didn’t use titebond 3 is boral isn’t supposed to work well with it. I think because it doesn’t absorb the glue


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> The melamine glue?


I’ve used both. The Clear dries faster.

https://rooglue.com/product/roosuper-bond/

https://rooglue.com/product/rooclear/

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Try the Roo Glue. It’s my go to for everything now.
> 
> Tom


When you say everything, you mean normal cabinet stuff too?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> When you say everything, you mean normal cabinet stuff too?


Yes, I order it by the gallon case, transfer to Glue Bot’s.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Yes, I order it by the gallon case, transfer to Glue Bot’s.
> 
> Tom


Why?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Dan,
> 
> Not sure if you know, there are Sipo Dominos for exterior use.
> 
> Tom


Sure do, thanks.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Why?


Holds better, a little less viscosity so it does not hydraulic lock the lock miters, worked on Boral, TB 3 did not...

Tom


----------

